# botar moral



## altita

O que significa botar moral?

Ontem à noite, teve o maior fuzuê aqui em casa por causa daquela garota, daquela maluca 
e a nossa velha lá, só botando moral. Ela já tem idade, né?


----------



## Carfer

Pelo que eu entendo, é fazer um discurso moralista, ou seja, todas as considerações que a mãe (creio que é esse o significado de _'nossa velha'_) fazia eram de teor moralista ou moralizante, deslocadas por a garota já ser adulta e dever saber o que lhe ficava bem ou mal.


----------



## Audie

Já pelo que eu entendo, '_botar moral_', na linguagem popular do Brasil quer dizer algo como _'pôr as coisas no seu devido lugar_', '_fazer-se respeitar_', '_botar ordem_', '_dizer quem manda no pedaço_'.


----------



## patriota

Esa chica loca hizo un gran lío en mi casa ayer. Mi madre los regañó a todos, pues ya tiene edad avanzada, ¿no?


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Já pelo que eu entendo, '_botar moral_', na linguagem popular do Brasil quer dizer algo como _'pôr as coisas no seu devido lugar_', '_fazer-se respeitar_', '_botar ordem_', '_dizer quem manda no pedaço_'.



Então você deve estar certa, porque o texto é manifestamente brasileiro. Entre outras, 'b_otar_' já quase não se usa em Portugal, desapareceu totalmente da fala urbana e sobrevive, mal, nalguns meios rurais. E calculo o que seja _'fuzuê', _mas nunca tinha ouvido a palavra.


----------



## Vanda

Fuzuê é o que nosso pessoal adora fazer, Carfer.
fuzuê- 
1. Bras. Pop. Confusão, balbúrdia: O fuzuê na entrada do clube atraiu até a polícia
2. Folia ruidosa, com música e dança


xii, não consigo tirar o sublinhado da primeira linha.

​


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Fuzuê é o que nosso pessoal adora fazer, Carfer.
> fuzuê-
> 1. Bras. Pop. Confusão, balbúrdia: O fuzuê na entrada do clube atraiu até a polícia
> 2. Folia ruidosa, com música e dança
> 
> 
> xii, não consigo tirar o sublinhado da primeira linha.
> 
> ​



Obrigado, Vanda, é o que eu pensava.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

patriota said:


> Esa chica loca hizo un gran lío en mi casa ayer. Mi madre los regañó a todos, pues ya tiene edad avanzada, ¿no?


La madre no los regaño. Quien habla dice que la chica loca hizo un escándalo/ un lío y la mamá estaba en la casa, por eso había que poner orden ("botar moral") porque la señora es mayor.


----------



## patriota

WhoSoyEu said:


> La madre no los regaño. Quien habla dice que la chica loca hizo un escándalo/ un lío y la mamá estaba en la casa, por eso había que poner orden ("botar moral") porque la señora es mayor.


"e a nossa velha lá, *só botando moral*" <- diz que foi a velha que botou moral.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu interpreto que, pelo fato da velha estar lá, *só botando moral. 

*A vírgula depois de "velha" faz uma enorme diferença. Mas admito que tua interpretação também faz sentido, se a vírgula não for considerada.


----------



## patriota

Acho que a vírgula na verdade reforçou minha impressão, porque quando dizemos frases com essa fórmula ("e _X_ lá"), sempre fazemos uma pausa. Veja exemplos parecidos da língua escrita mais claros:



> Só que eu já me formei e ele lá, atrasado há mais de DOIS ANOS!





> Grita um mauricinho, rasgando o talão de cheque. E ela lá … só olhando!





> E ela lá, naquela incubadora...cheia de apitinhos que depois foram tirados...



Por isso, entendo a frase original como "Teve a maior bagunça. E a nossa velha lá, só botando moral na garota/rapaziada!" (_a mãe_ estava lá e botou moral por conta própria). Como não teve nenhum complemento para "botando moral", não acredito que a mãe não tenha participado da tomada de rédeas da situação. Para entender da sua maneira, eu teria que ver uma frase como "Teve a maior bagunça, e a nossa velha lá. Só botando moral pra dar um jeito nessa garota!" (_alguém_ deve botar moral nela).


----------



## altita

Muito obrigada, pessoal!


----------



## CATHERINE GONZALEZ

Oi, uma pergunta... é o mesmo que "dar uma moral"? Brigada.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

No. Esto explicita una cosa diferente.

Músicas que podem _nos dar uma moral_ = Canciónes que pueden alegrarnos el espíritu o pueden levantarnos el ánimo.

La seguinte expressión no tiene el _uma_:

_Dar moral a/para alguém - _Esto tiene dós conotaciónes -- una negativa y otra positiva
Dar importância a alguém, explicitar importância, ou ceder em reconhecer a importância de alguém.

Exemplo:
-Meu namorado é um cavalo, não reconhece o esforço que eu faço por ele!
-Claro, você _dá_ muita _moral pra_ ele! Para com isso, garota!

Exemplo:
-Confessa esse é o melhor brigadeiro que você já comeu! Sou ou não sou um cozinheiro de mão cheia ?
-Ok, dessa vez vou te _dar_ essa _moral_, mas não se acostuma não! De fato, está delicioso!

-x-x-x-


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Obrigado, Vanda, é o que eu pensava.



Em 99% das vezes, brasileiros e portugueses entenderão palavras específicas de um ou de outro lado do Oceano, apenas pelo contexto. "Fuzuê" seria mais uma, dentre centenas de palavras, que enriqueceram nosso idioma, vindas d'África.


----------

